# Other Pets > Fish >  Can a "40 gallon breeder" glass tank hold water?

## Zach

I would really like to use mine as a fish tank but i heard somewhere that it wont hold water and ive also heard that it would. I didnt buy it new (craigslist) so i wouldnt know if it was actually an  "aquarium" or not. The dimensions are...  36 by 18 1/4.


 what do you think?

----------


## mainbutter

Some can, some can't.  It's not the size, but the construction that determines if it can hold water.  Some glass tanks are built with reptiles in mind and cheap out on the construction since they are not meant to hold water, and those that are meant to hold water have stronger seals etc.

----------


## Powerspythons

I'd say just give it a shot..fill it up somewhere that you wouldnt mind water getting(a bathtub if it would fit) and see if there are any leaks in it..if there are a patch with some silicone glue/gel stuff should seal it up.  Thats just what I'd do tho, not saying it will work.. :Razz:

----------


## DemmBalls

Does the tank have a manufacturer label on the bottom?  If it was not intended for fish, the glass will be much thinner and may blow out when under pressure.  If you decide to fill it...I would do so outside first.

P.s. At a glance it looks like a reptile terrarium to me.  Is that a built-in screen lid I see?

----------


## mark and marley

that looks like a terrarium to me as well. i think i even see the sliding,locking screen lid like on a zilla..but i dont know much anyway

----------


## MissDizzyBee

> Does the tank have a manufacturer label on the bottom?  If it was not intended for fish, the glass will be much thinner and may blow out when under pressure.  If you decide to fill it...I would do so outside first.


x2

Tanks made for reptiles are not normally made to deal with the water pressure pushing outwards.

----------


## Walterras

Yeah 200g tank is enough to hold 40 gallon water easily. It is the good size for the fish. 20-30 fish can easily survive in this tank.

----------


## Strick

Looks like a regular sliding top terrarium.  Glass will not withstand the water pressure.  There is a difference in the glass used.  Aquariums of the same size or much heavier than these due to the glass...

----------

